
Family resists Google's campus sprawl despite offer to buy farm for millions - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/15/google-campus-silicon-valley-farm-martinellis
======
niftich
Map: [https://goo.gl/maps/hErbgrtSMzr](https://goo.gl/maps/hErbgrtSMzr)

